# What do your family think of your reptiles?



## montysrainbow (Mar 11, 2012)

My hubby is not really in2 them however he is like whatever lol my parents think their cool my mother inlaw HATES them and has informed me she will never stay here when she visits again....i was like 'Oh im sorry...what a shame' on the inside i was WOOT WOOT lol and was high fiving myself  if i had known that i would have got a snake along time ago.


----------



## Kerinamc (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone hates it 
dont care! I love him!!!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 11, 2012)

My mum doesn't like them but I think she's facinated, she'd never hold on though, she wouldn't even hold my bluey when I had him, my dad likes them although he's never held them but he used to catch the big scrubbies that got into the chook pen and relocate them up the bush. My inlaws are facinated and have both patted our snakes but I'd be hard pressed to get them to hold one. My brothers missus wants to buy my bredli I think! The rest are pretty meh about it!


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 11, 2012)

My dad can't stand snakes,doesnt care either way for lizards.my mum doesn't really like snakes but she admires my carpet python from a distance.my partner and I are pretty much in sync when it comes to our pets.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 11, 2012)

My mums reluctant to let me get them, but once I do she loves them and talks to them like they're kittens :?
She absolutely loves my levis.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 11, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> My mums reluctant to let me get them, but once I do she loves them and talks to them like they're kittens :?
> She absolutely loves my levis.


lol your mums not the only one, im guilty of the baby talk....i say hello my widdle monty....your a boodiful boy ha ha


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine love them. They also love theirs


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 11, 2012)

My parents are both dead, but I think my mum would have been cautious at first, but I think she would have held mine. My dad probably would have eventually patted him. My kids don't like snakes so wouldn't even be wanting to look at him...they live interstate from me, so have never seen Barrie....hubby will hold him if really necessary but quite likes him at a distance. My siblings aren't that interested, but one sister-in-law likes him.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 11, 2012)

My only other family member thats seen my reptiles is my Cousin, she doesn't mind the lizards but she can't even look at my snake without shaking, she has a really bad fear of snakes. When I was a fair bit younger I hid a rubber snake in her bed, Im such a nice cousin 
One of my uncles loves snakes. He lives in India and went searching for cobras every afternoon. My aunties are a bit squeamish at the thought of me owning a snake.


----------



## starr9 (Mar 11, 2012)

My other half is ok with it, tho he is not keen on any more. My mum is getting better and my dad has been around snakes all his life so hes like "oh yer shes cute for a small snake" (I have a stimmie. He thinks I should of got something bigger) My grandma is amazing and asks to hold her each time she drops over! No fear at all and loves her! 

The mother in law is of the mind set "Only good snake is a dead one" but since Iv had Charli she is learning to come around. She will reach for the shovel but stops herself now and gets her husband to remove them! So glad she is changing her out look on them! And the father in law is ok tho he use to be like the mother in law but hes got better!

Most of my friends love her now Iv spent the time answering questions and slowing getting them use to her. Im very lucky she is so good! She has turned many ppl around towards understanding and not killing due to fear!!!


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 11, 2012)

My Mum and Dad kept reptiles before I was born so that's where I get my fondness of them from  
My Pop isn't phased, my Grandma doesn't like "big ones", my Oma baby talks to them and my Opa again isn't phased.
My sister loves my baby albino but won't touch my five foot diamond, I think she is just scared of the bitey end really, as she has touched her tail end before.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 11, 2012)

My folks love my reptiles and my birds and my scorps and my fish and my guinea pigs but they hate the mice! LOL
My husband loves them because they are me and a huge part of me, tho he is very scared to touch. He will touch them if I'm holding them and he helps with the cage cleaning


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 11, 2012)

my sister loves snakes. actually shes like me, loves all animals. dad isnt really bothered by them, and my mum absolutely hates them  haha she thinks they are both out to get her


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mum hates em, dad doesn't give a crap either way and my sisters strangely like them.
Even the one thats 18 in 5days.... how weird is that haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2012)

my family don't have a say, they don't like sharks they don't like anything that can kill you yet some of them smoke nicotine ..... i cant work it out...


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 11, 2012)

elapid they don't like anything that can kill you yet some of them smoke nicotine ..... i cant work it out...[/QUOTE said:


> funny how people think like that.....do they bite? umm anything with a mouth can bite. As 4 the killing u bit, people should be more scared of smoking killing them than snakes!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 11, 2012)

My stepdad doesn't like them much, but isn't overly phased, my gran won't have a bar of them, my mum used to hate them and call them "handbags and shoes with maintenance costs" but is slowly coming round. I had my big Bredli girl out today while Mum was here, and I told her she has to pat her and say goodbye... so Mum pinched her and screamed and ran away! She's basicaqlly the same with my ferrets and rats, I really don't know where I got this love of animals from...


----------



## Jessh88 (Mar 11, 2012)

My Family thinks I am one big weirdo because I have reptiles and go and spend all this money on them. I just think well I think your weird owning cats and dogs there do plain and boring. My hubby loves to watch my 3 snakes but won't touch. He sticks to his less threatening reptiles haha


----------



## hrafna (Mar 11, 2012)

well turns out my dad is scared $#!^!#$$ of snakes, so he thinks it is abit weird but he is used to me being weird! my wife likes them and has some species she wants me to get. my outlaws, well i don't know nor do i really care what they think and lastly and most importantly my kids love them! my 5 yr old daughter can open up a reptile book and name half the snakes in it.


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 12, 2012)

Most of my family think i worship the devil, as 'snakes are the devils pet' :? they also believe me to be a little crazy.......meh, whatever, i probably am! 

2 of my brothers have snakes though, & my mum has a bird eating spider, & they all have scorpions. My dad while he doesnt think i am weird.......he is terrified of snakes........which is probably the reason why i got her actually!


----------



## browny (Mar 12, 2012)

my bro is fine with all animals (originally from a small country town so we have a weird fondness for all critters), mum is curious but unsure about them but is happy to listen to me carry on about them for hours, dad thinks they're fine in nature and prefers wild 'pets' across the board so he isn't that bothered either.....most importantly the missus used to totally hate them would retreat in the opposite direction every time pet or wild, she is now fairly comfortable to be around them but still has no intention of holding any (got a pic of her holding a spotted hatchy hehe) she is definitely warming to them but refuses to have anything to do with feeding lol


----------



## Jamie_Leanne (Mar 12, 2012)

My father hates them! he literally has a phobia haha, I had my younger brother stay over our house one weekend and he absolutely loves them (he is 11yrs old) and my father rang me at like 2 in the morning telling me he couldnt sleep because he was worried his "golden" son was going to get constricted in his sleep by my yearling albino darwin carpet LMAO!!! And he always over dramatises things.. When he was mowing the lawn one day he ran inside sweating and had goose bumps all over his arms and was like THERE IS A 5 METER LONG SNAKE IN THE TREE!!! me being me i was like SWEET!! ran outside to have a look and it was a tiny little green tree snake no longer than 60cm hahahaha


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 12, 2012)

My family hated them, they have learned to live with them now though. My kids love them! And wifey is slowly but surely growing fond of them. I took my extended family to the recent expos and some have converted!


----------



## 12-08-67 (Mar 12, 2012)

My mother isn't very warming but alot of my other friends and family who were once scared have now held and interacted with my stimson and as he is so much smaller than carpet snakes etc their fear of snakes has lessened - to the ones that are terrified i have a rubber snake at home that i tend to drop on them first so they get the screaming out of the way  breaks the ice very quickly


----------



## Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, my pitty thought they were delicious!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 12, 2012)

My Partner hated them...hates snakes BUT....As time grows she doesn't "mind" them as she says. When i get my stimson's out and hand them too my 22 month old daughter she often runs them over to mummy and says mummy hold, haha so she doesn't have much choice. But in saying that she doesn't like my bredli-His too big (6 1/2 foot) for her and due to his breathing (constantly sounds like a hiss) he scares her a little. But my daughter loves patting him and tells me that his too heavy for her to hold. Clever one indeed


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 12, 2012)

my parents think I am a sicko and that I worship satan.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 12, 2012)

My family are interested as in looking, but then at the same time it actually gets annoying that they are interested haha. To me i don't see my snakes any different to any other pet, so when they always make a fuss about watching them feed or asking questions it feels like to me someone getting excited over wanting to watch a dog eat or ask questions about it lol.


----------



## Becceles (Mar 12, 2012)

My mum thought I was crazy when I said I wanted one. Her rule was that it wasn't allowed to be big enough to eat the cat, so I chose a Stimmie. She still won't hold him but doesn't care when he is out. Little siblings love him and fight over who gets him first when he is out haha. Dad is indifferent. One of my older sisters and her boyfriend are considering getting one in a few years once they finish studying and travelling etc., they always ask to get him out when they come around. Even my cat doesn't mind him, as long as I still give her my attention haha.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 12, 2012)

My Daughter and I share all 4 of our snakes, my Dad used to be afraid of snakes now he holds them and keeps an eye on them when I go out of town. Breanna's Dad likes them but not "on" him for very long..... The rest of my rele's think I am bad enough let alone snakes too ROFLMFAO


----------



## Defective (Mar 13, 2012)

my sister hates snakes, mum is very wary, dad is curious, my brothers love them and step mum can handle small ones but not big ones. lizards are good all round


----------



## longqi (Mar 13, 2012)

mine gave up on me a very long time ago but my 64yr old mum was fascinated and horrified while she helped me treat a couple of injured ones she has only ever held one healthy snake and said thats enough but handled and treated injured ones like babies


----------



## thals (Mar 13, 2012)

Mum is distant and very much afraid of them. Dad wants to kill me and hates any animal, then again he doesn't like people either. The sibs and other relos think I'm nuts. Happy times


----------



## pretzels (Mar 13, 2012)

hahahaha my family all hate my snake except for my sister ( who actually bought him for me) and i havent even brought him home yet!


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Mar 14, 2012)

We all love them my wife (kiwi) myself and my 2 sons are right into our herps but we don't have many 
2x black n white coastal carpets
1x jag ( jungle x coastal)
1x QLD black head 
1 x hypo Bredl
But my mum won't come out the back anymore and the inlaws well they won't even think about coming into my den ..


----------



## tinka1326 (Mar 14, 2012)

my mum think the hatchie we just bought will escape and kill my 4 month old baby no matter how much i tell her its not possible lol
my sister hasnt seen her yet but cant wait to, but says she will only let her go on her hands 
my fiance loves her
my son who is almost 3 loves her, but my step kids arent allowed near her or their mum will flip out


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 14, 2012)

My family n friends think I'm a devil worshipper!!!! Lol oh well $h!+ happens


----------



## ravan (Mar 15, 2012)

my mother thinks im a weirdo, can't comprehend how she gave birth to 'such an odd child' ...
my grandma is fascinated by them, and everyone that comes to our house ends up staying and looking in our room for ages and wants to look/touch all of them.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 15, 2012)

My mum (84) and dad (87) both were adament they wouldnt even visit me if I got snakes. I got my licence and bought a coastal, then pretended I found it it in my back shed. Naturally, it stayed, is even in the house now. I did the same trick with my 2 spotted pythons (look what I found in the back shed again??! Unbelievable!... hehehehe)
Now mum is happy to touch (but not hold) and calls them her grand-snakes, same as the grand-cat, grand rats.... lol 
Dad is a grumpy old codger and thinks the only good snake is a dead one...... so I just dont encourage him to be around them. My only brother couldnt care either way. Most of my friends are snake people.... if not, they arent my friends... lol
Important thing is not to force them onto people. Show them to friends and family who are interested, dont even mention them to friends or relo's who arent


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Mar 15, 2012)

I Love them, Hubby puts up with them, Only 1 of my 4 Boys is interested and has 1 snake of his own (a Jungle).A few of my relo's wont visit because of our reptiles and one of my neighbours wont even come to our front door .The mum in law (lives with us) hates them all bar the Pygmy Beardies cause they aren't slimy lol and have personality.(her words)


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> I Love them, Hubby puts up with them, Only 1 of my 4 Boys is interested and has 1 snake of his own (a Jungle).A few of my relo's wont visit because of our reptiles and one of my neighbours wont even come to our front door .The mum in law (lives with us) hates them all bar the Pygmy Beardies cause they aren't slimy lol and have personality.(her words)



Lol, always makes me laugh when people call them slimy!


Erbitting the oarth.


----------



## Ally04 (Mar 15, 2012)

My bf has wanted a snake ever since I met him. We moved into our own place last July and of course he wanted our first pet to be a snake, I wasn't keen. He found this site, started talking to a lovely man who came over with 3 of his snakes to show us before we decided, I held one of his 1 yr old blonde spotted pythons with lots of persuasion and fell in love  a few months later we now have our own blonde and although I'm not keen on getting her out of her click clack yet, I love holding her when she is out. As for the rest of our family, they all seem interested but don't think many would touch her. But actually holding one is what turned me.


----------



## lavagirl (Mar 15, 2012)

My parents think Im mad but dad seems interested, just not enough to be near them.

My sister HATES them. My brother loves them.

I have lots of nephews and 2 nieces. Nieces arent really interested. Nephews like them. One nephew has bought himself a python now much to my ex sister in laws (his mum) disgust.

My inlaws despise them except father in law who is fascinated but I think he only likes them cos it annoys MIL.

Kids love them. Even convinced me to buy them baby beardies (even though we have 2) for their upcoming birthdays.


----------

